# Rat making guinea pig noises?



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

My rat Phoebe is making strange noises. I have done extensive research on this. It is not bruxing, it somewhat sounds like the weeking noise that guinea pigs make except not as high pitched. She makes this noise when she is fully awake. If she is calm or sleeping she doesn't make the sound. When she explores my room it gets louder. She doesn't appear to be acting different. I am considering taking her to the vet but I'm not sure about it. I've been putting a small cage in the bathroom with her in it whenever I shower or bath because I read that help because of the steam. I think it might be a respiratory infection. I'm not sure if my mom will pay for it. she always seems to say well they only live for a little while anyway, whats the point. I will probably just cry and then she will agree. I don't know what to do. I am very concerned. She is only a year old.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it an actual vocalisation like a squeak or does it sound more breathing related, like its coming from the chest or nose?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

That's disgusting, I'm so sorry you have to live with an attitude like that from your mother. I would think that with their lives as short as they are, it's even more important to help them in any way you can. Not to mention any pain or stress the animal would be feeling while sick and/or dying. Why would she get you animals if this is her attitude towards their health and care? I'm sorry, you seem to really be concerned about your ratty, I'm sorry you happen to have a parent like this..

It really does sound like a respiratory issue, but of course I'm no vet. One thing you can try though if your mom refuses to help the little animal, is you can try giving your rat amoxicillin if it is in fact an infection. You can get amoxicillin capsules online or in many fish store (sometimes called fishmox). You will need to open one of the 250mg capsule and grind it up as best you can into a fine powder, and then mix 5mL of flavoring (I use a mixture of chocolate syrup and a little water) and then dose her out according to her weight. Your vet might be willing to weigh your rats for free. Try calling a few places to see. Use the online Rat medication calculator after you get her weight to determine how much to give her. You can also get needleless syringes from your vet to give her the medication and to also measure out the 5mL. Many girl rats take around 0.15mL as a dose twice a day. But you need to get her weight to make sure she's getting the proper amount. The mix also needs to be refrigerated, and shake the bottle really well before dosing it out for her. You should give this medication to her for at least 10 days, but 14 days is better. If she doesn't have symptom improvements by day 3, she propably needs a different medication. Maybe you can try to convince your mom to take her to the vet by saying you'll do some kind of extra work for her? Show her how important your babie's health is and offer to do whatever you can.

I hope this helps a little.. Other things you can try would be to feed raw honey. It might help her fight an infection better, but it won't cure her. And make sure her cage is very very clean. The ammonia from urine will really aggrivate her breathing. Try to clean it everyday if you can while she's sick.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have talked to my mom and she says we cannot afford for her to be examined by the vet but she will ask them for baytril. I think that's the drug that cures it right?


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I doubt they'll prescribe it without seeing your rat sadly.I'm sorry your Mom isn't more supportive.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

Can you get a video of her making the sound? It sounds to me like something my rats do and it's just them talking. We usually don't hear it because it's out of our range of hearing but I do hear it from one of my rats a lot of the times I bring her out but it will stop if she's in the cage or sometimes she just won't do it however if it's constant, it is more likely to be a problem.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

My rat mazie makes little noises I could only describe as "Guiniea pig noises" as well. Theyre pretty low pitched and she only does it at certain times, so I don't think it's breathing problems. She only does it when she's out of the cage, like Vegn said.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't think I can post videos on here


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Madihicks, the easiest way is upload to YouTube and post a link here.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

https://youtu.be/dobIxPjgwHc

This is her a few weeks ago, it has gotten worse


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

My rats do this from time to time also but it's not a constant thing. I'm wondering what people think about the non constant part of it. 

If your rat is doing this constantly though, I'd take him or her to the vet for a check up just to be on the safe side and to ease your mind of worrying.


----------

